# JavaFX Anwendung zugriff auf MySQL DB.



## DefconDev (26. Dez 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Anwendung geschrieben, in JavaFx, die sich auf einer externen MySQL DB einloggt.

Frage:
Ist es sinnvoller alle Einträge der DB in einem Ruck zu laden, es handelt sich um ca. 20 Tabellen mit ca. 100 Einträgen pro Tabelle.

Oder

sollte man nur jeden Eintrag dann laden wenn er gerade bearbeitet werden soll?

Zweiteres habe ich gemacht, nur ist die Geschwindigkeit etwas träge, weil er jedes mal für jeden Eintrag mehrer DB Abfragen erstellt um die Daten in meiner Maske darzustellen.


----------



## javampir (27. Dez 2015)

wenn die daten nicht mehr werden: einfach laden. 2000 einträge sollten pillepalle sein


----------



## DefconDev (28. Dez 2015)

Ok, ich werde mal drüber nachdenken ob sich der Aufwand lohnt.


----------

